# Egyptian Citizenship through marriage



## dcasarrubias (May 1, 2013)

*Egyptian Residence through marriage*

So my wife is an Egyptian citizenship, but we have been living in the US for the last 3 years. She wants to go back to Egypt around summer of 2014, so I was wondering how I would be able to get a residence card to live in Egypt with my wife.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

dcasarrubias said:


> So my wife is an Egyptian citizenship, but we have been living in the US for the last 3 years. She wants to go back to Egypt around summer of 2014, so I was wondering how I would be able to get a residence card to live in Egypt with my wife.


There is a sticky at top of page....Living in Egypt...you might find some help in there.


----------



## dcasarrubias (May 1, 2013)

hurghadapat said:


> There is a sticky at top of page....Living in Egypt...you might find some help in there.


 I checked it out and it had no information on how to obtain residency.


----------



## gmhady (Feb 17, 2013)

A very brief google search returned this as one of the results

Cairo: Visa and Residency Permits | InterNations.org

You may find some helpful information there.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Residency visas can only be applied for and obtained in Egypt.
Your wife and you should go to the Mogamma with every piece of paper you own that shows you are married, plus lots of passport sized photos.. small change. 
It should be a simple matter because you are married to an Egyptian but do not take this as fact..


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

Because you married an Egyptian women, you will only get a temporary residency visa, you will not be able to work. You will not be able to get citizenship.
Expect numerous visits to Mogamma.


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

NZCowboy said:


> Because you married an Egyptian women, you will only get a temporary residency visa, you will not be able to work. You will not be able to get citizenship.
> Expect numerous visits to Mogamma.


You will get temporary reidence - renewable - but it will be non working visa

a working visa would be applied for 
from your company if you get a job

egyptian passport / citizenship takes years to get


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Biffy said:


> You will get temporary reidence - renewable - but it will be non working visa
> 
> a working visa would be applied for
> from your company if you get a job
> ...


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

You will be entitled to a 3 year residence permit which allows you to leave and come back to Egypt as many times as you like but you can not stay more than 6 months at a time outside of Egypt. When you apply your wife must be with you and you need your marriage certificate proof and of residence ( an electric bill with the address ) proof of income (bank statement authenticated or 
a current visa card.) also your passport must be valid for the period of residence required.


----------

